# Missing kayaker LBG Canberra........Body found



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Just heard from my brother a 30 year old went missing here in Canberra today...Anyone know the details???


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah thanks Kim I missed it and had no details.......Lets hope he is found.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

caught2 said:


> Saw a chopper over LBG this afternoon.
> 
> ABC news said a kayaker aged 30 seems to have been lost. He was out with his partner when they became separated near Springbank Island in very rough conditions. A search failed to find any signs of him and was abandoned when it got dark. Doesn't look hopeful. Didn't say whether they were fishing, but any such loss is a tragedy.
> 
> ...


Having trouble finding any news or details on it...Even on the ABC website


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds very worrying , i hope he is OK , but it dosnt sound too good if they have called off the search for the night ,geee i hope hes not one of ours , if anyone hears anything , can you please post it on here


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Sending a few texts now to see if everyone I know are ok.....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Not good at all, hope it all ends well.

Thanks for the text Luke, sorry I didnt respond. LBG is a dangerous place in anything over 15 knots, anything can happen and it should never be taken for granted. My hopes and prayers go out to the missing kayakers family, this weekend was nothing but ordinary in both basins. White caps and wind direction can change, been caught out myself a few times (Wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy).

Will keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That's pretty nuts. The water is only about 8 degrees too...

Scary.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

caught2 said:


> Saw a chopper over LBG this afternoon.
> 
> ABC news said a kayaker aged 30 seems to have been lost. He was out with his partner when they became separated near Springbank Island in very rough conditions. A search failed to find any signs of him and was abandoned when it got dark. Doesn't look hopeful. Didn't say whether they were fishing, but any such loss is a tragedy.
> 
> ...


Down here in Vic it seems there are more people killed boating on the lakes than the bays and ocean put together, the waves on lakes are all over the place as there is no swell to keep them in more or less of a straight line , allways an exception , look at bass [lake] straight some days and the waves are comeing from three directions at 3 to 5 metres or more.

Bays/lakes are very underestimated by alot of water users it seems , stay safe all , K------


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The freshwater impoundments are not taken seriously by a lot of people and unfortunately ends in the worst case scenario too often.
lets hope they find the missing yakker safe and well.

I was out on the lake on Saturday and ventured up into the Molongolo river in a mates boat, the river is very sheltered but out in the east basin where the boat ramp is its very exposed and was quite different to the river once we got near the ramp.
While we were loading the boat on just before dark the wind whipped up really bad making it near impossible to get the boat on the trailer with the wind combined with big waves slamming into us side on, my first thoughts were that i hoped there were no small boats or yaks out on the lake at that time. We were speaking with the water police not long before we packed up and they warned us of the predicted wind increase and mentioned that they would be doing extra patrols around the entire lake until dark


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfAYK5kAAA5XgAAQQAUIQBAAP+/eICAAaiIniam00EGCBqnlPKbSNHpqAeoEHg2WhTRV+uJlwT6jIE9WZTDaLzVM4gz8bNRv3iE6nWodywsQYMKH6HEpnicC8KDrNkoQVfrsEtKQRTRq51jjQvxdyRThQkPAYK5k


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

redphoenix said:


> Checking this thread from the phone, mentally ticking off Canberra yakkers as they post..
> 
> Hope this turns out ok..
> 
> Red.


Tick off Squidder, I have heard from him too....


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Finally found the link to the canberra times story



> Drowning fears after surf ski trip
> BY EWA KRETOWICZ
> 31/08/2009 6:42:00 AM
> A 30-year-old Canberra man is missing, feared drowned, after failing to return from a surf ski trip on Lake Burley Griffin yesterday.
> ...


http://www.canberratimes.com.au/new...owning-fears-after-surf-ski-trip/1609770.aspx


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A football stuffed in his shirt?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

koich said:


> A football stuffed in his shirt?


Maybe he was having a kick on spring bank island with the missus.....I am hoping it wasn't his idea of a PFD.....


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I just heard about this, gives a sick feeling in the stomach. I was just looking at the whitecaps on Burley this morning on the way into work thinking how insane it would to be out in it.

I fear the worst but still hold hope they find him alright.


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

This is terrible news, didnt know anything about it until I saw a police boat and divers working the bank along parkes way about an hour ago, and then when I checked the forum. Best wishes to the blokes family and friends...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm one of those who would have thought a lake would be far safer than open water, goes to show you! Not sounding good for this guy's family.


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

From the current ABC news; they've stopped the search overnight and are looking for a kayaker who may have some information:

==========
Meanwhile, police are looking for a kayaker who was rescued from Lake Burley Griffin yesterday in the same location.
Police say the man may have information that could help find the missing surf ski rider.
The man - believed to be in his 40s - was rescued from his overturned kayak by members of the Canberra YMCA Yacht Club.
He was taken back to the yacht club after his rescue and made his own way home.
==========

I got caught out once on LBG - pretty scary ride back to shore. I never go out without a PFD now.

There was a time when people in tinnies drowned in Lake George in ridiculously shallow water. Not, as previous posters have pointed out, to be taken for granted.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Still no news ??? K--------


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

No, last I heard still nothing, however he was using the footy as a PFD and was apparently crusing around with a 40 year old kayaker who also got rescued a little earlier and taken to shore...Must have been pretty bad out there.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

FishWhisperer said:


> No, last I heard still nothing, however he was using the footy as a PFD and was apparently crusing around with a 40 year old kayaker who also got rescued a little earlier and taken to shore...Must have been pretty bad out there.


Pretty cold i would imagine too ? Not good , my heart goes out to his rels , K---------


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Up in the molongolo river which runs into burley griffin we had a sounder reading of 11.7 degree's on Saturday in a shallower section and just over 10 degree's in the deeper areas, the river is usually a bit warmer than the lake too.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

craig450 said:


> Up in the molongolo river which runs into burley griffin we had a sounder reading of 11.7 degree's on Saturday in a shallower section and just over 10 degree's in the deeper areas, the river is usually a bit warmer than the lake too.


One of the news report said 8 degrees so your on the money there....


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

thats only a couple of degree's warmer than Jindabyne, another death there too last week, a guy tried to swim out to cub island :shock:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

So a guy that was with him got rescued and went home later without giving information to the police that might help find his friend ?

His friend was useing a football as a PFD ?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Shorty said:


> So a guy that was with him got rescued and went home later without giving information to the police that might help find his friend ?
> 
> His friend was useing a football as a PFD ?


I don't think they were friends, just came across the guy on the water....Apparently he was dropped of at the yacht club then made his own way home...Police are obviously keen to chat to him. He had a football stuffed up his jumper...


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm new to the yak game but I didn't think this could happen in a lake but at the g-pond 2 weeks ago I went throw out my lure and got hit by the other side and felt like I was going to flip so I'll be buying a pfd now for sure but any other tips if this does happen would be great thanks guys.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor bloke was found this morning 30m's from shore....

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/new...-body-after-eightday-lake-search/1616144.aspx


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Canberra being the small place it is, it turns out my girlfriend played netball with his wife. The guy was a personal trainer and obviously extremely fit. Goes to show what a debilitating effect cold water has on muscles regardless of how well conditioned you are.

It's certainly got me wearing my pfd again


----------



## wildfishhero (Aug 25, 2008)

Terrible news, condolences to the family. Reminds us how dangerous the water can be.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

As commented, condolences to Peter's family.


----------



## anthropomorphic (Sep 27, 2007)

This is going to sound a bit off ...

1. no PFD.
2. Inappropriate clothing.
3. not taking conditions into account

... but when I read what he went out in my first reaction was 'wonder how long until they find the remains'. A few people have made comments that they could not believe the lake could be dangerous.

The real tragedy is that situations like this are easily avoided. It didn't need to happen. It should have been nothing more that an irritating swim in cold water.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Indeed this is terribly sad news.

I think for most people it would be the cold water temperature that would be the reel danger. I was recently in dartmouth dam in terrible conditions, even with a pfd and reasonable clothes i did wonder how many chances i would get to get back on my kayak. The other danger i was conscious of was if i took a spill my kayak would very quickly get blown away from me. I Think (and could well be wrong) that a clip on tether to a pfd with an anchor point may be valuable in such conditions...just have a knife handy. A rudder is also invaluable in these conditions as it allows you to maintain an even stroke.

again condolences to the poor guy and his family, i hope the day never comes when we say this to a member of the forum


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Booyah said:


> i hope the day never comes when we say this to a member of the forum


unfortunatley my friend, that day has been and gone some time ago. lets hope we never see it again


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

My sincere condolences to Peter's family and friends.PLEASE WEAR YOUR PFD's AT ALL TIMES REGARDLESS OF CONDITIONS.


----------

